# Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt



## chriss0023 (24. März 2009)

*Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt*

ich habe mir am donnerstag burnout P gekauft und es geht nicht zu installieren ... ich weiß nicht warum das so ist und ich weiß nimmer was ich sonst noch machen kann ... ich habe n image gemacht, daten so auf pc kopiert... ec NIX GEHT


naja ich habe mal hier ein bild von der fehlermeldung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: ich kann das gaeme auch nichtmehr zurückgeben ich hab den kassenzettel nimmer und is ja auch ausgepackt


----------



## Speedi (24. März 2009)

*AW: Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt*

1. Der Link zum Bild geht nicht...
2. Kassenzettel immer aufbewahren^^
3. Könnte es höchstens eine beschädigte Datei auf dem Datenträger sein, da ja auch das Image nicht geht^^

Also ich würde trotzdem versuchen, es umzutauschen.
Solange du nicht dein Geld zurück willst, könnten da einige Händler schonmal ein Auge zudrücken!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## chriss0023 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt*

in der Fehlermeldung steht:
Die für diese Installation benötigte Cabinet-Datei "data1.cab" ist beschädigt und kann nicht verwendet werden. Dies kann auf einen Netzwerkfehler, einem CD Leser Fehler oder einem Problem mit diesem Paket hinweisen
Abbrechen Wiederholen Ignorieren

Egal was ich drücke die Installation bricht immer ab

Ich habe dieses Spiel einen Kumpel installiert und siehe da es geht
nun habe ich die Dateien von seinem Rechner auf meinen kopiert und jetzt ist das ganze Spiel in Englisch
wie kann ich dieses Problem beheben?
mfg chriss0023


----------



## Speedi (25. März 2009)

*AW: Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt*

Äh...
Du hast ohne das Spiel bei dir zu installieren, die Dataien auf deinen Rechner kopiert?
Da hast du schonmal Glück, dass das Spiel überhaupt startet, denn ohne eine Installation läuft so ein Programm meist nicht...

Aber ich kann dir bei deinem Problem  leider nicht helfen!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## chriss0023 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt*

schade ich dachte das das geht .... aber bei meim kumpel ist das game DEUTSCH und bei mir englisch


----------



## ATImania (26. März 2009)

*AW: Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt*

Okay ich habe eine Verrückte Idee 

Lade dir doch die 3 GB Demo von Burnout Pardise runter! Die Demo ist ja schon Quasi die Vollversion. Du hast das Spiel ja schon im Laden gekauft, also has du ja auch den CD Key erworben. Wenn du die Demo installieren willst, klickste du statt auf "Demo installieren" einfach auf "Weiter" um die Vollversion zu installieren und später dann den Key einzugeben und schwups, hast du die Vollversion! 

Da du dann ja die Daten aus dem Internet runtergeladen hast, können dann ja eigentlich keine beschädigten Datein von der DVD dabei sein die eine Installation verhindern


----------



## cyberhofi (26. März 2009)

*AW: Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt*

Welches Betriebssystem hast du?
Es kann daran liegen dass du nicht alle Servicepacks installiert hast.


----------



## vin vom Dorf (26. März 2009)

*AW: Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt*

Gehen andere Spiele bei dir zu installieren?

Ich hatte das Problem mal bei diversen Spielen weil einer meiner RAM-Riegel kaputt war! Also der hat in Memtest Fehler angezeigt.
Als ich den dann rausgenommen hab, hats funktioniert!


----------



## chriss0023 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt*

also das mit der demo... geht auch net
^^

ich habe win xp sp3

alle anderen games die ich habe gehn zu installieren

mein restliches system könnt ihr HIER nachguggen


----------



## ATImania (27. März 2009)

*AW: Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt*



chriss0023 schrieb:


> also das mit der demo... geht auch net
> ^^
> 
> ich habe win xp sp3
> ...



hmmm...... das ist Komisch!! 

Ich nutze auch WinXP mit SP 3 und habe die Vollversion über die DEMO freigeschaltet also sollte es doch eigentlich klappen. An deinem System kann ich jetzt nichts feststellen woran das liegen kann. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das Problem irgendwo im Software Bereich zu suchen ist. Ob Treiber oder irgend ein Datei Konflikt o.ä.!


----------



## chriss0023 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt*

hmm ich habe bestimmt irwas falsch gemacht ^^ ich versuchs mit der demo nomal


----------



## chriss0023 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Burnout install fehler: data1.cap beschädigt*

demo geht auch net da da die selbe meldung kommt ich wollt eh mein rechner platt machen ^^


----------

